# Today I am eating shrimp for breakfast



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am baking it for 10 minutes in a 400 degree oven, after having sprinkled it with garlic salt and a little parmissan cheese. I am HOPING that it will decrease my desire to eat foods that are bad for me.

We will see how it goes!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Now that is a breakfast of champions!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It was not ENTIRELY satisfying, until I ate 2 crackers. Then it was much better!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Today is my 1st day of going 100% plant based with no oil and limited salt. The no oil and limited salt is the hard part.

Had oatmeal, banana muffins for breakfast.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I didn't have any shrimp, had to kick my morning off with a couple hotdogs and a slice of punkin pie.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Shrimp is good. Lots of protein, not a lot of empty calories from fat.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Shrimp for breakfast really did cut my appetite until after the dinner was eaten. I ate good food and plenty of it, and ham and diet soda are not bad for me: I ate as much healthy food as I wanted and diet wise it was not bad at all!. We did not eat lunch until 2 PM and I was fine with that.

Kicking back afterwords with the family and some DVD's was not good for me diet-wise. I snacked and I snacked and I snacked!


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I wish it worked for you OP. 

For me, I just can't eat large meals so I eat small snacks during the day. Shrimp is quick and easy when life is busy. It's gluten free and goes good on top of a salad or with vegetables.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Last night I ate shrimp and thought I'd share how I fixed it...

Hanover Steam-In-Bag Riced Cauliflower (gluten-free, 25 calories per serving)
One tablespoon extra-virgin Olive Oil
Three large peeled and deveined Shrimp
Bag of Baby Arugula
Halved Lemon
Salsa or Pico de gallo
Cilantro (fresh or dried)

Steam the riced cauliflower in the microwave and set aside. 
Heat a pan with olive oil and cook shrimp on both sides.
Add baby arugula to pan with shrimp, squeeze lemon on the arugula (if desired), cook until warm but not cooked down.
On a plate or in a bowl place cooked riced cauliflower, add cooked shrimp, top with arugula, top with salsa or pico de gallo, and sprinkle on cilantro. 

There may be a recipe online for this meal, but I haven't found one yet. 
A bag of Hanover Steam-In-Bag Riced Cauliflower here is 99 cents each and has 2.5 servings.


----------

